# Farm name ideas???



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

We need a name for our farm . Its raw land now but here is a little about the land/area/and ideas for future farm

Horses
Near a river.
Has 2 pastures & pond nestled down in the middle & surrounded by woods.
Future Garden & Lots of animals & Cabin
Retreat like idea where its easy to relax & get away.
Bear/Turkey/quail/heron - wildlife already seen

Any ideas??


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Nestle Down Farm.. cause that is what you are going to do...


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Emerald Acres


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

chickenista said:


> Nestle Down Farm.. cause that is what you are going to do...


Love it !


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

MAny people live in their land for a while, then a name just seems to appear - often as part of the land or what they use it for ie: Weeping Willow Ranch or they incorporate part of their name. 

If you google 'brands', you'll find some creative use of words and symbols.


----------



## ecbreed (Jun 13, 2006)

We are Breed's Hill Farm. Our last name is Breed, and we have a hill. I was in a pinch to come up with something quick to call our little homestead and it just worked


----------



## rio002 (Jul 30, 2002)

I really like Nestle Down Farm, it just got a good "feel" about it


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

oh I like Nestle Down farm too!!!


----------



## kritter8888 (Jun 8, 2009)

long story short my great uncle has a farm and they always say at the farm, call the farm, ect.. so what about just The Farm. Its simple yes but has a real old timer feel to me. I once knew someone whos was named slegarosa sleg was the first part of their last name always thought that was cute


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Serenity Acres Farm ???


----------



## Ol Tex (Oct 4, 2007)

Got a friend who named theirs "Rancho Costaplenty".


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I bought a farm about 15 years ago with the name LessIO Farm


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

had a neighbor iwth the 'notta lotta' ranch. hahaha!

please, why do ppl name their place?? for a business situation? i dont' get it but still like the idea. i am playing with a few names for mine too, but nothing yet fits nor makes everyone happy.


----------



## swollen tongue (Mar 9, 2006)

a place near here called "Oleo Ranch"' "a fine spread", I guess they liked butter!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

My Idea, "Peaceful Dreams Farm" > Thanks Marc


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I've always liked somehow incorporating your last name in the farm's name. And after all, isn't everyone around going to refer to it as, "The (X) Place?"


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

Blue Heron Hollow...is it blue heron that you have there?

I like alliteration, especially with H's.

We just settled on Haiku Heritage Farm.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I got a chuckle when I figured out this one...

M2A Farm

They only had a couple of acres...


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

I like Nestle down too.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

What ever name you choose, be sure to research it to make sure that it is not already in use by someone else. Check both locally, statewide and nationally. Google is a good tool for this but just to be sure check trademarks and state registrations (e.g., corporate).

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Ol Tex said:


> Got a friend who named theirs "Rancho Costaplenty".


Thanks for the good chuckle!

"Nestle Down" has a nice connotation.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I forgot to mention that from an aerial view the pond shape looks just like a horse head.

The eyes , nose & ears & all...

& we plan to have horses ..

Maybe Horse Hill Farm, Horse Pond Farm
Hidden Horse Farm (let everyone figure out why its called that & tell 
the kids there is a secret hidden horse on the farm)


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

Marcia in MT said:


> I've always liked somehow incorporating your last name in the farm's name. And after all, isn't everyone around going to refer to it as, "The (X) Place?"


That's what we did. We took the first three letters of my wife's maiden name and my last name and put them to gether to get: LanDin Farms, which just happens to sound like "land and farms".


Of the suggestions so far, I like Hidden Horse Farm best. It evokes an image and a question and gives you something to talk about.


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

I love "Nestle Down Farm"....different! The horses names seem overly done, to me.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Keeping it simple means it is more likely going to be used, IMHO. Ours is "Hillside Farm" because that's what most of it is. You may change your crops or animals later and if it is Horse Hollow Farm and you decide to do sheep or alpaca, then what do you do with the farm name? I was tempted to name ours "Lazy Acres" since I'm hoping to not work too much on it, but Hillside described it better. The M2A Farm is a great name for a little farmlet. We generally just call ours "the farm" but if there's any sort of paperwork, then it's "Hillside Farm".


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

The unfortunate cliche around here is the larger the gate and the "cuter" the name of the place the bigger the jerks inside. It is a nice sentiment but beware of how you may be seen by others.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Our place is Smithville. 

Gianni...I wouldnt worry too much about what others think. Many 'steaders dont want to know folks who think they might be jerks. I know I wouldnt.


----------



## Toads tool (Jun 7, 2007)

Up the road is a place called Belly acres.


----------



## wind power (Sep 29, 2010)

Generalissmo's Place
or
Placebo Farms


----------



## melissa78 (Oct 14, 2010)

My favorite name in our county is Journey's Hope Farm. I *think* it was named that 4 or 5 generations ago by a family who immigrated to Vermont from Quebec.


----------



## Mark Twain (Mar 29, 2010)

My wife wanted to name our farm, I didn't understand why, but to be supportive I suggested we call it the "Needmore Farm". It must have worked since shortly after we bought the 46 acres next to us!


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Equine Acres or Equus Acres.


----------



## roc-n-goats (May 29, 2007)

I'm in partnership with long time friend and boss.
He owns most of the land I run cows and goats on it.
We split 50-50 on sales.
His name is Myers, mine is Chittick=I put on the name tags.

My-Chit farms.

Bruski


----------

